# Sweet



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I just wanted to say that having a forum for the Charlotte Franchise is a sweet idea.:yes:


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

And i for one am in agreement and i might just post someting meaningful in it!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I thought they were trying to save space


----------

